# You all asked for a National Group To Protect YOUR RIGHT TO FISH



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Well here they are, its time to put up, or shut up...

JAM

http://www.asafishing.org/government/hatteras.html


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

So what are they doing to fight for the fisherman and how are we supposed to help and how do we get them to be more aggressive?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Did ya click on the Link, kinda self explanatory...

JAM


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Is this organization for individuals or companies? The membership form is set up for companies and other organizations, I did not see a spot to support them as an individual fisherman.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I would like to see where the stats come from. That's awesome. It's the first time I've see a monitary figure put on the whole Saltwater fishery. Man that's big. I don't see how the state couldn't resist keeping up those numbers. 
Thanks John.


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

"Did ya click on the Link, kinda self explanatory..."

I read the whole thing. They wrote a letter that said that they didn't like the rulings, the process, etc. The letter obviously got the situation moved nowhere fast. It looks very official, but what does it accomplish? So back to my original question:

What are they doing to fight?

Do they have a team of lawyers working for them like the Auduban does? 

Are there lobbyists in Washington fighting it?

Are they going to federal court to fight the restrictions?

Are they organizing anything with the business owners in Hatteras for this summer when all the crowds come?

My point is, if they are the group that represents the sportsman's interests, what is the structured plan of action to defeat these ridiculous rules? The Audoban and environmentalists win because they are ex-hippies that have money and know how to organize and win through a litigation friendly federal process. The only way to beat them is through better planning, more public and private money, bigger and louder and smarter protests and better lawyers to fight the system. 

It is not ever going to get better the way it is trending now.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

ASA is the business end of Keep America Fishing .. if you are a business you can join the ASA, if you are an individual you can join Keep America Fishing 
http://www.keepamericafishing.org/

Don't just read the letter there are tabs all over the side. I do not work for them, maybe you should contact them with your questions...

JAM


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

"Don't just read the letter there are tabs all over the side. I do not work for them, maybe you should contact them with your questions...
JAM"

Jam- you are right. It just seems as though there is a lot of talking from our side and a lot of doing from the other.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Great section on that page for contacting your reps.. and the media.. Phaedrus, our biggest problem is In-Fighting, they are pitting rec's vs Com, divide and conquear, they know thats the winning solution.. Till it happens in most folks back yards, they don't get involved, what I don't get is we (Hatteras Island) are Va Beach's back yard... I still get customers from Va. Beach that have no idea whats going on down here. Bout too Late for Hatteras, I believe, unless something Big happens Soon.. SAD..JAM


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

As for a lot of talking from our side and a lot of doing on the other side, it's hardly a fair fight and hard to get legitimate issues out there when the governing agencies (NPS, DOI) are made of up of the same type of folks as the anti-ORV folks.


----------



## Captain Awesome (Jul 27, 2010)

For individuals check the http://www.keepamericafishing.org/ like JAM said. Been supporting that organization for a couple years. They have as good visibility of any organization (at least nationally) and they keep up well with regional and local issues as well. Their site has a bunch of links to national and regional issues and ways to quickly and easily send mail/email or call representatives and government agencies. You don't have to pay to be a member on their site (although you can donate) and still use all the tools on there.


----------



## techie22311 (Nov 16, 2009)

interesting. the business side group is located one block up from my office. HEre is a link on the keep America fishing site that let's you send a letter to all off your representative politicians. 

http://salsa.wiredforchange.com/o/6394/p/dia/action/public/?action_KEY=2611

enter zipcode and the next page asks for a street address. Then it pops up who the letter will be sent to. They already have a form letter ready. I would suggest modifying it to add a bit about HI. It's easy and fast.

Oh and if you don't have any money to donate you can still send the letter!


----------



## Fisher&Wisher (Apr 7, 2011)

We need to stick up to the government instead of them running our lives and telling us what to do and what not to do. But for sure they sure as heck can't kepp us from fishing or building a house on beachfront property or at least drive a vehicle on the beach for gods sake. Like the Contitution of the United States clearly states that we have freedom of speech but what we say doesn't mean anything to them. Next thing that will happen to that island will be the destruction of Avon pier. They already destroyed Frisco pier and banned people from Cape Point so whats next? Next thing we know they will be blowing that bridge up and destroying Hatteras for good!


----------



## Fisher&Wisher (Apr 7, 2011)

I hear ya. I am a va beach fisher and i still think the people down there are completely clueless of whats going on down at Hatteras. Our voices need to be heard not ignored. But half the people know about it but what are they going to do? They are going to stay right in thier chair and do what? Thats right absolutely NOTHING! 
From Your Friend, Fisher&Wisher


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Clarification please where is down there??? JAM



Fisher&Wisher said:


> I hear ya. I am a va beach fisher and i still think the people down there are completely clueless of whats going on down at Hatteras. Our voices need to be heard not ignored. But half the people know about it but what are they going to do? They are going to stay right in thier chair and do what? Thats right absolutely NOTHING!
> From Your Friend, Fisher&Wisher


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

Guess he means hatteras


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*With 54 Business's Closed*

Food Bank over Run this winter, I believe that the People of Hatteras know whats goin on. We are being SCREWED...

JAM


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

He has no idea what hes talkin about. thinks he does


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Fisher&Wisher said:


> I hear ya.* I am a va beach fisher and i still think the people down there are completely clueless of whats going on down at Hatteras. *Our voices need to be heard not ignored. But half the people know about it but what are they going to do? They are going to stay right in thier chair and do what? Thats right absolutely NOTHING!
> From Your Friend, Fisher&Wisher





jamesvafisher said:


> Guess he means hatteras


I dunno, seems clear to me since he is from VB and mentions what is happening on Hatteras he meant people in VB, but thats just me...


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

Cdog said:


> I dunno, seems clear to me since he is from VB and mentions what is happening on Hatteras he meant people in VB, but thats just me...


Yea thats what he meant. I found out yesterday.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

BaitWaster said:


> As for a lot of talking from our side and a lot of doing on the other side, it's hardly a fair fight and hard to get legitimate issues out there when the governing agencies (NPS, DOI) are made of up of the same type of folks as the anti-ORV folks.


 Add a couple more to the list,usfwl,as well as some of the federal judges,pretty easy to cockblock legestation that would allow ANY access that they have already won with their $ and infuence.. Then you have dow,selc,audubon,and a number of other "esa pushers" that know how to spin the press,they are also good at steering the unknowing public (in Oregon,Washington state,Idaho,Nebraska or any state far removed).. They know it is a national park and anyone removed from the fray in Hatteras is going to turn a blind eye to the economic impact,or the loss of another recreational seashore on the east coast... The $ they raise from these same folks without a clue are what they hire their lobbiest and collect their across the country influence with also.. Kinda tough competing against that kind of clout..


----------

